# New light set up



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Here is what my new light set up is. I'm going out tonight to try it out,high tide is 9:40 pm so I will be there as soon as its dark.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Well the lights worked great,on lil problem,the trolling motor hits the one in the middle.And I got my first flounder of the year! I did see two smaller ones, around 8-10 inches.
I'll tell ya one thing those 3 lights eat a battery up pretty quick.It is an older bat, so maybe it needs replacing.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

looks like it will work congrads on the flounder - No picture??


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Look's very similar to a 12V setup I use to have. 

I didn't hinge them, but I also never drilled any holes in the boat, so that it could be put back all original.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

X-shark most of the idea came from your setup,the hinges was my ol' lady's idea  And this ol boat has so many holes drilled in the top cap a few more wont hurt it.Even the transom has holes besides the motor mounting.Clear silicone does wonders on sanded gelcoat.:thumbsup: One day I hope to be able to get a nice boat,but till then this is what I have.I was in Auer marine the other day ogling a Key West 146 CC with a Evinrude 25 man that thing is nice,but 12K is alot of mulah,prolly closer to 13,500 with the addition of a trolly and taxes. Hey we can dream right?
I'll get pics of my flounder up in a few.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Very cool, glad you managed the first fish. Always a relief to see a few and get the stink off. Looks like that light setup will treat you well.


----------



## dt8325 (Nov 7, 2011)

Never Flounder gigged before so please excuse my ignorance on the subject but, are these lights submersible? It really seem's like something I would love to get into in the near future.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes they are to be fully submerged before turning them on and your supposed to wait 1 full minute before removing them.The wind picked up so bad last night on me till they were coming out of the water along with the tolling motor.


----------



## dt8325 (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply. I've learned so much from everyone's post, keep up the great dialog this Newbie appreciates all the help .


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

You aint the only newbie...:thumbup: I learn something new every time I go.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Actually the hinges will make them much easier to deploy. But you still have a adjustment if you need it.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah they are easy to stow and deploy,but its hard to see threw them while driving in the dark...I thought long and hard on how to mount them to this boat,I wanted to do a one piece style but with all the other clutter up front it wasn't real feasible,so "borrowing" part of your design made it work.:thumbup:


----------

